# It Followed Me Home



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Couldn’t help myself. Driving back from Galveston to Wylie, I stopped at the Plano Guitar Center to look at a couple of guitars. After two hours of playing a D-18, 000-18, D-28 Modern Deluxe, and a used OM-28, the 000-18 followed me home. I even brought my OM-21 in to compare the sound. Had the GC staff member play mine while I played my narrowed down choices. We switched so I could from in front of the guitar. The 000-18 felt and sounded right for me. Then went to my son’s house to have a new set of ears comment on the sound. He and DIL said the 000 and OM were close. Of course, DIL, who is not running for any office says, “I like them both”. 

For me, the 000-18 is a keeper.


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

That's a great looking guitar!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i drove 3.45hrs to dfw to look at a guitar, and added an amp! i was in that store 15min! tone shop...


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

G & L


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice choice Passingthrough!
Love my Collings 000.
Play it well!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

that's a beauty!


----------

